# Vitamins/supplements in Yokohama?



## Hiyodori

Hello!

Just wanted to ask about finding vitamins/supplements here in Yokohama... 
My local drug stores have some basic ones, but there are a few specific supplements that I really need to restock soon, and I haven't been able to find them anywhere so far.

Any advice on where to look?? Maybe if there are health food stores or anything like that around Yokohama, they would have a wider range of products?

Also wondering what the Japanese equivalent of something like Emergen-C would be?? I've been searching for that, too, but don't really know which products work the best.

Any recommendations/advice would be greatly appreciated!! Thank you!


----------



## jessicalees

Hiyodori said:


> Hello!
> 
> Just wanted to ask about finding vitamins/supplements here in Yokohama...
> My local drug stores have some basic ones, but there are a few specific supplements that I really need to restock soon, and I haven't been able to find them anywhere so far.
> 
> Any advice on where to look?? Maybe if there are health food stores or anything like that around Yokohama, they would have a wider range of products?
> 
> Also wondering what the Japanese equivalent of something like Emergen-C would be?? I've been searching for that, too, but don't really know which products work the best.
> 
> Any recommendations/advice would be greatly appreciated!! Thank you!


When I lived in Japan I would order vitamins from Iherb. They ship internationally at reasonable prices and have a good selection. Probably cheaper method than anything you would be able to find in Japan and better selection too.


----------

